

Ask HN: Looking for examples of html5 apps that feel native - ajma

Looking for examples of both Android and iOS apps that are built with html5 (or hybrid native&#x2F;html5) but feel completely like a native app.
======
pairing
Are you familiar with Ionic? Pure HTML5 AngularJS apps compiled with cordova
into native android and iOS applications. I've been working with it for a
month and I've found it incredibly useful.
[http://showcase.ionicframework.com/](http://showcase.ionicframework.com/)

~~~
ajma
I'm looking at Ionic as my first choice right now. The showcase apps aren't
really that great. They seem like side-projects. I'm looking for an example of
a larger project.

The framework looks good on the website, I'm just looking for a fairly popular
app that's actually launched with it.

------
mykerberos
There is a company called Ludei
([https://www.ludei.com/](https://www.ludei.com/)) who has built an amazing
framework for HTML5 apps and games.

To prove how powerful their framework is they've published several games, here
are some:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ludei.slid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ludei.slidesoccer)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ideateca.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ideateca.android.ibasket)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ludei.demo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ludei.demos.webgl)

Their games go faster and work better than many native games I have.

~~~
ajma
did they launch games on ios too?

------
eliot_sykes
The Guardian's new Android and iOS apps are natively wrapped webviews:
[https://twitter.com/patrickhamann/status/472017297771884544](https://twitter.com/patrickhamann/status/472017297771884544)

------
vivekchand19
[https://gonative.io/examples](https://gonative.io/examples) looks descent
just built an android app for bbus.in & pypnrstatus.in

------
auganov
Financial Times - [http://app.ft.com/](http://app.ft.com/) Though not sure if
they officially shipped it or not.

------
tallofrenzy
I am also interested in this. Most jQuery Mobile/ PhoneGap apps feel
'substandard'..

------
burning
famo.us is a javascript framework using which you can develop apps in
javascript which can give the native feel. Their website looks pretty decent
on phone. You can explore their examples. I guess cordova compilation should
work for famo.us apps too.

~~~
ajma
I've seen famo.us too. Same comment as my one for Ionic. The website for
famo.us has some pretty good demos, but I'm looking for a launched app that
actually uses it.

